# Grizzly Man...



## Rich Baker (Dec 5, 2004)

fishotter said:


> Well i watched the grizzly man yesterday and i have come to the conclusion that the bear that killed him did us all a favor because this guy was a total nut case.Its just to bad that they had to kill the poor bear that did this


 Now if we could just get the rest of the peta nutjobs up there:evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## vancreek (Apr 4, 2004)

hey rich baker,where you from in mich?you have a brother named randy?live around warren and southfield? jerry


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Rich Baker said:


> Now if we could just get the rest of the peta nutjobs up there:evilsmile :evilsmile


Amen Brother!


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

Grizzly Man is scheduled to be shown next Friday night, 2/3/06, at 8 pm EST on the Discovery Channel. Should be interesting...


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

As much as I have an interest in watching, and as much as I love to learn about wildlife, I have a problem putting $money$ into PETA hands and the hundreds of other organizatons that vote and spend any $money$ given to them to eliminate our rights.

I dont want to support or "show" support for any of them... damn values. I bet it's good watching.

Our only powers are our vote and how we spend our money!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

polarbare21 said:


> As much as I have an interest in watching, and as much as I love to learn about wildlife, I have a problem putting $money$ into PETA hands and the hundreds of other organizatons that vote and spend any $money$ given to them to eliminate our rights.
> 
> I dont want to support or "show" support for any of them... damn values. I bet it's good watching.
> 
> Our only powers are our vote and how we spend our money!



Maybe we can find a black market copy somewhere.....satisfy our curiosity and screw the producer out of their money:lol::yikes:


----------

